# The come back/ A St. Augustine journey



## Lem855 (Mar 24, 2021)

So my journey begins back in 2017 when we purchased our home from what was originally a rental property. Can we say that lawn was at best barely maintained. 
I was hell bent on having the best front yard in DFW. That's where the journey begins, transform a St. Augustine lawn with weeds into something great or so I thought. So before i found YouTube lawn vids, before the TLF forum I did what anyone else would do, hang out on isle 4 with all of the other smucks in the garden section of the big box stores and whisper "what lawn you got" and begin to self diagnose our problems and purchase the remedy/Toxic stew that will scratch our itch as the wife calls it. 
Yes I threw it down, I sprayed it in, I shoved it down into the soil like a sick kid in need of some caster oil. You know, "I was a chemical genius" hell bent on fixing this lawn with voodoo science. That approach led me to the best looking nuclear yellow lawn in DFW Texas. I was the envy of our neighbors, "yeah right". I get comments on how healthy it looked and it did, no weeds not a single one but I couldn't stop it from becoming yellow every season. 
Fast track to Feb 2021 the Texas freeze. What seemed like hell frozen over did a number on my lawn, she looked dead as a door nail. Never had I had dead grass or even a brown lawn. I even water be it limited at best in the winter to not let it go dormant. 
The inevitable happened I saw a sticker on a video about lawn care, can't quite remember who's it was but it was for the TLF, so I signed up jumped to every post I could read on lawn care, "ok dizzying at times but I finaly woke up from the fog that I was self induce by. 
I changed my approach as to how I was to care for my nuclear lawn and go to a hybrid approach of timely applications instead of scratching my itch. I used 50/50 approch to granular products and or organic products and liquid products mostly watered in and only used applications of needed chemicals to ward off pest or diseases. 
I have to say that the people of the TLF have truly made a believer out of me and now my lawn is as health as I think she has ever been. 
Now onto my new itch, growing KBG in DFW Texas with SPF30 seed in our back yard. Here are some pics from my journey from hell and back and new projects to come.


----------

